# Sunshine Coast Frilled Lizard



## Bench_Warmer01 (Apr 14, 2009)

Finally found one of these guys friday afternoon......


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 14, 2009)

Awesome find,they are one species that i would love to own.


----------



## mattG (Apr 14, 2009)

frillies r awesome, whereabouts on the coast was he?
I spotted a young 1 up at Noosa a few weeks back..


----------



## andyscott (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice looking little Frilly, most here would know Im a huge Frilled Neck fan.
The sad thing is, sitings like that will be rarer and rarer in the next 10 years or so.

Frilled Necks eat anything that moves, including frogs.
With the Cane Toads sucess in the northern enviorment.
A lot of our favorite reptiles will become extinct in the next 10 to 15 years.
Ive seen a few dead Frillys (no wounds or injuries, just dead) further north up the Cape, in areas with a lot of toads.


----------



## Pike01 (Apr 14, 2009)

Andy,Frill necks are still very common in areas where toads have been for decades.There may be an initial die off, but dont think too much will become extinct.


----------



## andyscott (Apr 14, 2009)

Only time will tell Pike, there is already a small Bandicoot that has had entire localised populations wiped out through out the north.
Reptiles will be next.
Frilled Necks wont be the 1st to go, that will more than likly be the Mertains Water Monitor.

There is no defence to hunger, a hungry animal eats a small toad and its dead.
There is no 2nd chance, no learning curve for our natives, just death.

Due to the way the enviroment is going (weather, climate ect) 
In 10 to 15 years Toad numbers will explode and our wild life will become rare, rarer, gone.

Last time I was up the Cape, myself and a friend culled over 2000 toads (including toadlets) over a 3 day period.
In that area, we didnt see any live native reptiles (apart from skinks)
We did see quite a few Dead Dragons, and 2 dead Monitors (1 was fresh and looked in perfect condition, apart from not breathing).
That was just one small pocket of the Cape (Pandanus Park) but that pocket will only spread.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 14, 2009)

nice one matt, heard they arnt very common. I have only ever seen frillys at NT, they are cool lizards. thanks.


----------



## Kupres (Apr 14, 2009)

Awsome.... I have only seen one in my life on Fraser is. Only i wasn't so lucky like you to get some pics.. Good one!


----------

